# Dogtra Orange Collar - Dangerous Dog Law



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm new to ecollar work and just bought a dogtra 1900 2 collar system with one black and one orange collar. 

Per my trainer's advice, I'm letting my dogs wear their "off" collars around yesterday so they don't become collar smart. I'm out at the grocery store working on ob with distractions. A very nice man stops and politely tells me that he works for animal control in a neighboring Houston suburb that has a dangerous dog law where the dog has to wear a bright orange collar. And if my dog were to get loose in his city, that the PD might shoot it because of the orange collar. He urged me to take the collar off immediately. When I got home I checked my little city and they do not have this law, but other cities next to Houston do.

I ordered the ecollar from Marvin Gardens Store on Ebay. The collar was shipped from Dogtra in Ca. I called Dogtra customer service and spoke to Sonya. She said that all of their 2 collar systems come with orange collars. If I wanted a different colored collar, I should have asked the store to change it out. If I want one now I should just buy a different color off of the Dogtra website. I asked her if she wanted to pass on information up her chain that maybe Dogtra should make their second collars a different color. Sonya's reply was that all of their second collars were orange.

Well, its not a big deal for me to change out collars - I had a nylon one at home. It was surprising to learn about this dangerous dog law in my surrounding communites. And it was very disappointing that I spent $300 on a product from a STUPID company.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Well THAT is a stupid law. Orange collars are pretty darned common on hunting dogs.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

There is no Dangerous Dog Law here requiring certain dogs to wear an orange collar, and I would never give it a second thought if my dog was wearing one. They are readily available. It was nice of the AC officer to let you know that it might be an issue if your dog was running loose in a bright orange collar. If you weren't aware of the law in your area, why would you expect Dogtra to be aware of it? Did you not know you were getting an orange collar when you ordered the two dog set? 

I probably would have covered the visible parts of the orange collar in electrical tape or duct tape if I thought it would be a problem. Sounds like you found an equally workable solution.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

what town is it?? I'm moving back to just outside of Houston this summer


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

What a dumb ass law! Politicians really need to retract their heads from therir butt's! What about something like hot pink or lime green. Safety orange is about as opposite of what they mean as you can get!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh, yes and Dogtra did me right when a collar was out of warranty and a battery died because some nimrod I lent it to did not keep it charged. I am not sure why you think they are a "stupid" company.

They make a nice product and, if that was a new two dog system, I think you got a decent price.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

so you think the company is stupid, because they don't change the color of their products based on one complaint from someone who lives in a town with some really messed up law concerning dangerous dogs, no wait...correct that...from someone who does NOT live in a town with a really messed up law, but lives near one...

If I was you, I would be getting involved with MY town, making sure that MY animal control realizes that the orange collar rule is NOT applicable where I live...since the AC guy was obviously WRONG...so if they shoot a dog, whos fault is it, Dogtra's or whoever shoots the dog, in a town where that color does not legally denote anything?

I might even make a case to have the neighboring city revise their color color, considering that orange is a very popular collar color...talk them into getting some "dangerous dog" collars, that are unique, that they can force people to buy, at a profit...that would probably be fairly easy to do, if they see a way to make a few more bucks...

I have about 20 replacement collars, if anyone in your town needs one, to replace the orange one they get when they buy a 2 collar system from dogtra, I will donate one, for only shipping costs...

how many people do you think buy the 2 collar systems from dogtra in your town, and do you think that the volume justifies expecting a company to change their product lines?


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Stupid law not stupid company. Joby's right, you should be complaining to the town if you feel like complaining to any one. 

Not a bad idea if a dangerous dog has to wear a clearly identifiable collar, but it should be some thing unique provided by the city with clear markings, not just picking a colour and a rather common one for collars too.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

one of my customer wife was European and said "dangerous" dogs wor red collars ??? fact or fiction ???

btw, the OP should call the local PD in the area mentioned and asked them if they really can shoot loose dogs wearing orange collars //lol// 
.... and be SURE to give the police desk the name of the dog catcher who provided the warning to her 
....but i'll bet she didn't get the name of the guy 

it amazes me how people think LEOS will shoot loose dogs ](*,) 
believe it or not "OP", police actually have to consider where that round might end up after it leaves their weapon .......and i'm sure 99.999% DO


----------



## Tabatha Farnel (Sep 7, 2008)

Lol at Dogtra being a "stupid" company. I also own a Dogtra collar and have been nothing but pleased with it.

Sounds like the stupid one in this case may be the owner who is so worried about their dog running loose around town in the first place. If your dog is properly contained and under control then it won't be getting shot will it? :-k


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

My old obedience club did a thing where we'd tie pink string to the dog's leash to signify that the dog needed space. Another place I went to did a red bandanna around the neck. I remember being told the idea came from "somewhere." 

Laura


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Some thoughts...

Field dogs wear orange so hunters can better see them in the brush. The same reason the dogs wear bells, so you can hear them...why you just don't identify your target before pulling the trigger...I don't know!

Second, if orange is an issue, paint it. Get a sewing shop to make a cover for it or duct tape it over. There the problem is solved.

The company isn't stupid. I have used the 1700 for years and like Dogtra's product. 

If the city has a Dangerous Dog Law, it's because do nothing dog owners didn't stand up and tell them to go pack sand! It isn't the breed, it's the owner. Failure to train and be a K-9 leader is the reason most shelters get puppies and dogs in the first place.

Maybe an orange headband for dumba$$ owners would be a more wise move! =;


----------

